# Problème de création de compte iTunes Store.



## youn701 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Alors je viens de m'acheter un ipod Touch, et donc pour avoir accès aux application sil me faut un compte i Tunes Store, problème il faut donner son numéro de carte bancaire, ce que je ne veux pas, par contre j'ai pu lire sur d'autres site on peut créer un compte sans donner son numéro de carte, mais moi sa ne fonctionne pas lorsque je sélectionne le mode de paiement "Aucun" , on me demande a chaque fois d'indiquer mon numéro de carte. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Une suggestion : fais toi "offrir" 10 euros sur itunes 
Avec le "code cadeau" tu pourras ouvrir un compte et télécharger des applications gratuites.
Ca immobilise 10 euros...

Il y a peut être plus simple ?

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## MaToNu (1 Décembre 2008)

Ben moi il me semble que j'avais réussi à ouvrir mon compte sans marquer mon numéro de carte bancaire (étant donné que je n'en ai pas)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Voir ici, entre autres.


----------

